# Very very confused about Pains



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey everyoneI really need some help before I go mad. :~Ive been bleeding for 4 months cos of depo provera messing with my hormones. So doc gave me more hormones to stop the bleeding and now Im off them Im bleeding again (for nearly two weeks) I think Im gonna go mad!Now I told the doc about painful sex and he has tested me for every infection I could possibly have.When he did an internal he said that I had pain when my ovaries were touched but he didnt think they were inflamed cos I would have pain somewhere else as well but, I didnt. grrrrr no answer there!Ive surrered from abdominal pains, bad, irregular periods for years. When I was told I had IBS I was relieved to know that I could understand what was making the abdominal pains. Now I have the food sorted I can control IBS a little.







something to be happy about!BUT what can be done about painful sex and period pains...nothing as far as doc is concerned. I think Im going mad at not knowing how to control the pains.Can anyone let me know if in similar position or any ideas how to stop myself going mad? I wouldnt wish these kinda pains not on anyone!, they are soooooo evil!!!Thank you soooooo much if you can help in anyway!!!XXXXXXXX


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It could be endometriosis? You should ask about that next time you see the doc. I have very painful periods also, and i was taken off the pill (which had sorted the problem) because of my blood pressure. My IBS has been crappy since AND my period pains have got SO much worse. Im sitting here (after having taken painkilllers) crying with pain.It sucks. Now my BP is down i am going to get the pill again hopefully.SpliffyHJope you feel better.


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Went to to doctors yest.They suck at uniIm obviously just a moaner to them so I wont bother them anymore, infact Ive decided to ignore any pains as doctor doesnt know what to do about it other than WATCH and write diary. Veyr depressed that it hasnt snowed in midlands but has snowed in the South. Whats going on??? I thought living up North meant more chance of snow???Lots of snowy hugs XXXX


----------



## vknight 226 (Oct 24, 2002)

I feel for you. I have such terrible pain this am that I want to die. Not only is it in the front but the lower back to. I seriously think I have my adhessions back, but try to convince a doc of that good luck. I too have IBS and when I am having a bad episode the pain is always concentrated in the lower abdomen, however since i have IBS no doc believes it is anything else. I don't know how to get them to listen. I am so tired of fighting this. I just want to have a live again. I want to be able to leave my home, to love my husband and no be such a b*tch to my kids. What I wouldn't give for a doctor to realy listen to me, after all who knows more about our bodies them or us.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi I don't know if this will help. I've had lots of pain which is often hard to tell whether it is ibs or gyno related. Anyway I am about to see a consultant for pelvic congestion. It's a bit like having varicose veins but in your pelvic area. I do know that one of the symptoms for this is pain during intercourse. It might help to ask your doctor about it.Bel x


----------



## M.Beth (Apr 1, 2002)

I too had a very similar situation. Endometreosis can cause a lot of the symptoms you are describing. I had a colonoscopy and a laproscopy done at the same time. I now control the bad period symptoms with the birth control pill, after a 6 month round of lupron. Endo and IBS are much better now than they were a year ago. My gastro and my gyny worked together to come up with a solution.


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey everyone...Thanks soooo much for some supportive words it really does make me feel a bit better to know that Im not the only one in the world who doesnt know whats going on with their bodies!I think thats the worst thing is not knowing whats wrong.I was a little depressed about it all, but looking in perspective with everyone I realise I probably dont have life too bad that I dont have children and a husband or a job to worry about as well..after all Im only a student; If I take it all as that Im lucky that I have a few more years to sort everything out before I have a lot more to worry about!Talking about husbands I hope everyone can get a wonderful boyfriend/husband as mine who is soooooooo supportive to me I really should recognise him more!Hope anyone in england wasnt stuck on the M11 last week in that snow!lots of hugsDaniXXXXXXX


----------

